# Gator themed rod



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

With the dang wind blowing 100 million mph the last two weeks I have had some time to get a few rods done. This one is for a friend of mines wife.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Nice,...................a tournament winner for sure !


----------



## Yeadudeeee (Mar 5, 2011)

Decent Rod man,
Do you build them just for a hobby?


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

yeah mostly. I tried to do them for a side job for a while but the fun was sucked right out of it. Now I do them for friends and family!


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

That's just not fair to the competing anglers in a tourney...

GO GATORS!!!

Jim


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice wraps... awful colors :shifty:


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

Austin said:


> Nice wraps... awful colors :shifty:


+1 :whistling:


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

I agree guys!!! Not a big fan either, But what can I say.... Money talks..LOL


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

Brad King said:


> I agree guys!!! Not a big fan either, But what can I say.... Money talks..LOL


j/k with you capt. looks good and far better than i could do...


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Very nice quality.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks Sniper. I'll have pics of guides on it tomorrow some time!!!


----------



## fishingcanada (Oct 21, 2010)

very nice rod..................such a rod artist.


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

Orange and Blue , true and true .


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

The real question is... is it going to cry if it looses a big fish?? :whistling:

lol sorry.. couldn't resist


----------



## tom wicker (Oct 16, 2007)

Brad what brand of thread did you use ? Did the color hold of finish was applied?


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

tom wicker said:


> Brad what brand of thread did you use ? Did the color hold of finish was applied?


 I used Pac Bay and the thread is an NCP and held it's color perfect once finish was applied. I will post a pic later of the underwraps with finish!! So far I am impressed with the Pac Bay thread!


----------



## wetley49 (Sep 25, 2010)

I think if I bought one like that the fiancé wouldn't get as mad at me for buying more fishing "crap"


----------



## Yeadudeeee (Mar 5, 2011)

Pics Pics! I bet the finished project is going to look very nice!


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Here are a few pics of the guide wraps. Sorry for the quality of the pics. Hard to get good quality pictures with no natural light. I'm blaming this monsoon that's sitting over the panhandle right now....


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Sweet, Go Gators by the way. How long have you been building rods?


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

lobsterman said:


> Sweet, Go Gators by the way. How long have you been building rods?


5 or 6 years I guess!


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

guide wraps and coat look good man. Now we need some pics of the butt/reel seat  Looks like you did a flex coat on the under wraps first, and then wrapped the guide on?


----------



## feebleoldman (Feb 23, 2011)

Beautifull work.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Austin said:


> guide wraps and coat look good man. Now we need some pics of the butt/reel seat  Looks like you did a flex coat on the under wraps first, and then wrapped the guide on?


 This is a rebuild so the Butt section is an old EVA split grip with an old Fuji reel seat. I will be doing a butt wrap once the guides are complete and I will be posting pics of it for sure!!! 

Yeah, I always put a coat of flex on the underwraps before starting the guide wraps. I like the extra protection. Helps keep the guide feet away from the blank, also makes wrapping the guide feet 100 times easier!! Thanks for the kind words!!


----------



## tom wicker (Oct 16, 2007)

Brad King said:


> I used Pac Bay and the thread is an NCP and held it's color perfect once finish was applied. I will post a pic later of the underwraps with finish!! So far I am impressed with the Pac Bay thread!


I ordered some T450C-OR it's the Stay true awhile back for a couple Tenn. VOL. builds coming up. Have you ever used that thread yet. FishHawk just couldn't match the color I wanted


----------



## zlewis (May 31, 2010)

This would work


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

I just threw up in my mouth........


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

Would you consider making another one? I would be super interested in one.


----------



## REDFISH KING (May 9, 2009)

Chomp-Chomp......That thing is sharp :thumbsup:


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

+ 1 that reel is tooo sweet I want one....


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

tom wicker said:


> I ordered some T450C-OR it's the Stay true awhile back for a couple Tenn. VOL. builds coming up. Have you ever used that thread yet. FishHawk just couldn't match the color I wanted


Dont waste your time on the Vols rod they SUCK :thumbdown: Sorry dude find a new team or Sport :fishslap: theres always next year haha


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

MrPhoShiz said:


> Would you consider making another one? I would be super interested in one.


Yeah possibly! It was a fairly easy build!!


----------



## tom wicker (Oct 16, 2007)

flukedaddy said:


> Dont waste your time on the Vols rod they SUCK :thumbdown: Sorry dude find a new team or Sport :fishslap: theres always next year haha


they were new builds for a customer not mine :thumbsup: I live in a house divided 

ROLL TIDE ROLL


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

tom wicker said:


> they were new builds for a customer not mine :thumbsup: I live in a house divided
> 
> ROLL TIDE ROLL


Me to house divided My wife's a dam Bamer Boooooo:starwars:
were originally from outside Dothan..... Hey Brad how bout a finished product on the rod any fancy inlays on butt wrap guides look sweet i was thinking about one on a carrot stick for reds and specs..


----------

